

I've run out of programming languages to study - vrotaru
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4186

======
gaiusparx
>> HTML, SQL, C, Java, Objective-C, Prolog, Common Lisp, CLOS, J, Scheme,
Ocaml, Haskell, Agda, Oz, Reversible programming, Quantum algorithms to name a
few.

You miss out the rising stars of programming languages: Erlang and Clojure.

------
stefanobernardi
Then just build something out of them.

